# Feedspot's Top 100 Stock Blogs and Websites for Stock Traders



## peter2 (17 January 2017)

This list is worth browsing if your looking for information to help your trading or to get trade ideas. I became aware of this list from Brett Steenbarger's TraderFeed blog (btw he's in the list also). 

The surprise was #14 on this list. Check it out. 
http://blog.feedspot.com/stock_blogs/


----------



## skc (17 January 2017)

peter2 said:


> This list is worth browsing if your looking for information to help your trading or to get trade ideas. I became aware of this list from Brett Steenbarger's TraderFeed blog (btw he's in the list also).
> 
> The surprise was #14 on this list. Check it out.
> http://blog.feedspot.com/stock_blogs/




Ha. It is a surprise. I wonder how they come up with the ranking... or is it unranked?!


----------



## PZ99 (18 January 2017)

Number 9 surprises me more than anything. Great link though.


----------

